# Sensorkabel M8/8polig



## Nais (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von Euch einen Lieferanten für Sensoranschlussleitungen M8/8polig ?

Ich würde gern einen separaten Kabellieferanten für folgende Schutztürschalter nutzen:

http://www.pilz.de/products/sensors/safety_switches/f/psencode/s/00069/index.de.jsp


Danke Uwe


----------



## Mobi (18 Dezember 2009)

Wenn du welche findest, sag bescheid. Die möchte ich gerne mal sehen, das maximalste was ich kenne ist 6-polig.


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Nais schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand von Euch einen Lieferanten für Sensoranschlussleitungen M8/8polig ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

hier findest du alles was du an Anschlussleitungen brauchst:

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/

Gruß Bär


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2009)

@Bär1971
Jetzt wenn du mir noch die Artikelnummer für einen M8-Stecker in *8-poliger* Ausführung dann glaub ich dir das vielleicht sogar.

Ich habe nämlich bei Murr nur 3/4-Polig gefunden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

ja, hab inzwischen auch schon nachgesehen, sorry, war ne Falschinfo... Hast du mal bei Lumberg nachgesehen? Die haben auch viel so Sachen: http://www.lumberg.com/main/deu/lco/connect_deu.asp

Gruß Bär


----------



## Nais (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

an die die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Murr, Lumberg, Escha und Phoenix habe ich auch schon gedacht, leider bei allen Fehlanzeige. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß Pilz so etwas selbst herstellt.


----------



## Mobi (19 Dezember 2009)

8-polig auf so wenig Platz, müsste an sich schon schwierig sein. 6-polig ist ja schon eng.


----------



## Abdul (1 Januar 2010)

Ach kinners...


http://www1.produktinfo.conrad.com/...-ANSCHL_LT_M8_PUR_3P_RKMWV_3_224_5M_de_en.pdf

Gucksch Du RKMV 8-354, gibts aber nur gerade...nicht gewinkelt..#


Gruß
      Abbu


----------



## Mobi (2 Januar 2010)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## haussmann (22 Mai 2010)

*Gibt es von Lumberg, h.team hat's*



Nais schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand von Euch einen Lieferanten für Sensoranschlussleitungen M8/8polig ?
> 
> ...


 
Thema ist vermutlich längst erledigt, ich lese es nur grad das erste Mal.
Falls immer noch aktuell: Anschlußleitungen M8 8-polig gibt es bei h.team ab Lager, Link: http://www.h-team.eu/index.php?cat=c442_PUR-Leitung.html


----------

